# Official Tattoo Thread



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well as Sabir and I said, heres there official tattoo thread. Show your ink or talk about ink you want done.

Here are 2 of my 3. Other one is stars on my chest, but I rather keep it off the net.









Those were the only pics I have of the tats I could find.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Sweet tats man! Whats the meaning behind the tree one?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool thread idea but you wrote Official wrong


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> Cool thread idea but you wrote Official wrong


Haha. Maybe they can fix it later. My cuz actually got one done yesterday, I have yet to see it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I fixed it, sorry.. Its suppose to be a tree of life and the other one was after my mother got hit by a car.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> I fixed it, sorry.. Its suppose to be a tree of life and the other one was after my mother got hit by a car.


sorry to hear man, is everything ok?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Its been a few years, ya she survived after several days in the hospital and surgery.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Its been a few years, ya she survived after several days in the hospital and surgery.


glad to hear everythings fine, post some pics of tattoos you want or some cool tattos youve seen


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

not mine.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

here's my second tat i got about a year ago. (this pic was taken about a day after getting it done)


----------



## irbanjaxed (Oct 24, 2008)

hears some of mine i got a lot more .. but its hard to take pix of my back and my chest and have the pic come out good lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the scorpion and the baby boy. Any meaning?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

damnn there is some sweet tattoos on pfury.

these two tattoos were done by Tim Hendricks.
im hopeing in the future ill be fortunate enough to get some work done by him.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I couldnt imagine how many hours that back tattoo would take... Probably 150+ hours.


----------



## irbanjaxed (Oct 24, 2008)

i like scorpions lol and the baby boy is my youngest son my other son has a devil on my back thatll be in other pics to come as soon as i get my wife to take a pic of my back


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty cool, I might get 1 more, but I havent decided yet.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

most of mine

going to get a bat when I can afford it. Then I am pretty much done.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice variety of tats. Ya really, when we can afford it. Between this hobby, the economy and everythine else, we are broke! I like the clown and seahorse one.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Koi needs color still
*flames *are always in progress
My backs done....for now
Im still working on my chest, Ill snap a few when I
get the next couple hours done


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

heres she is. This is my very first tattoo and will be my last tattoo for a while. whoever said tattoos feel "uncomfortable" rather than painful...was full of sh*t. The worst was when he got up closer to the back of my neck, thats when i almost threw in the towel. Took 3 hours to finish the whole thing. cost was $400


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I at first wanted to get a koi but decided not to. Nice tats. My tats didnt hurt to bad. It hurt on the elbow bone, and when he did the ones on my chest..


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Heres my tat pics. The eagle was the first tat I got just over 20 years ago.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

No real pain...

Im still waiting for seat time in all three of the guys at my local shop chairs

2 NEW tats and coloring in my koi I can't wait... might go for 2 at once... chest & leg IDK Ill get pics tho


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Nice variety of tats. Ya really, when we can afford it. Between this hobby, the economy and everythine else, we are broke! I like the clown and seahorse one.


thanks you live in my state. I go to ADORN BODY ART


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I went to Bee Piereced down in Salem.


----------



## Angler (Sep 28, 2006)

One of mine:


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Im well on my way to being tattooed by all the artist in my county



El Duche said:


> One of mine:


Thats sweet ink man.... I cant wait till I get my koi finished


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

love to music


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice tats. Your trying to get tats done by every artist? Hmm..


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> Nice tats. Your trying to get tats done by every artist? Hmm..


Yeah after that Ill probably pick one or two to stick with


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> I went to Bee Piereced down in Salem.


I am a portlander. I never go to salem.

Krs are you getting it filled?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

You would think a few more members would be inked

Let's see that art


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya I never got a tat done in Portland, I wouldnt even know where to go its so big. hah!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

___ said:


> You would think a few more members would be inked
> 
> Let's see that art


there are plenty of people here with ink. Do a search for "tattoo" in the lounge, you'll find like 20 other topics about tattoos.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

new ass tat haha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Well as Sabir and I said, heres there official tattoo thread. Show your ink or talk about ink you want done.
> 
> Here are 2 of my 3. Other one is stars on my chest, but I rather keep it off the net.
> 
> ...


 just wondering were do you have these tattoos?...seems like there both on the right arm?
looks weird like your tattoos don't match..view first photo and then second...at least ones of the shots should have both tatts coinciding with each other?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's what I got...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thePACK said:


> Well as Sabir and I said, heres there official tattoo thread. Show your ink or talk about ink you want done.
> 
> Here are 2 of my 3. Other one is stars on my chest, but I rather keep it off the net.
> 
> ...


 just wondering were do you have these tattoos?...seems like there both on the right arm?
looks weird like your tattoos don't match..view first photo and then second...at least ones of the shots should have both tatts coinciding with each other?
[/quote]

I also just noticed that. E-Thug.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thePACK said:


> just wondering were do you have these tattoos?...seems like there both on the right arm?
> looks weird like your tattoos don't match..view first photo and then second...at least ones of the shots should have both tatts coinciding with each other?


Yeah...WTF?
Explain yourself malawi.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> just wondering were do you have these tattoos?...seems like there both on the right arm?
> looks weird like your tattoos don't match..view first photo and then second...at least ones of the shots should have both tatts coinciding with each other?


Yeah...WTF?
Explain yourself malawi.
[/quote]

I'm missing something here.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I don't have any yet but plan to get something on my upper arm/shoulder area when I know what I want.
Someone I work with has these


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Dude, those are insanium in the cranium, dawg!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

They're pretty sweet aren't they! He has more but I don't have pics.

About 5 years ago I worked with this pothead that used to get crazy ideas for tats then just go out and get them done without thinking about it. He had a circle covering his back, half of it was the sea and the other half the sunset, and it had dolphins jumping out of the sea. It looked freakin amazing but it was the most random tat ever. Both arms were covered in random dragons and snakes. He had an amazing looking tiger on his leg and when I left he was planning to get a dragon going all the way up his leg, onto his thigh, then onto his stomach and down to his penis with the tip of the tongue on his bellend. I'm not sure wether I would like to see that or not!


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Here are a few of my right left. I'll get a finished shot up when I have a few minutes, but I just added some black clouds and wind bars to up to my knee.









*Rear*









*Rear again*








*Front*








*Inside *








*outside*


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I know I know holy old thread batman.... but take a look see I had some color dashed in to my koi... not done by far at this point. Once I finish this side im moving on to the inside of the leg to finish off my knee down... I'll get pics


----------

